# Carls residence



## Balloonatic (Aug 17, 2013)

This is a cool place! I just love those kind of houses. Will let the pictures do the talking though. :=)








































































Hope you enjoyed them  Please "like" my facebook page to get all the pics and updates :O)


----------



## mookster (Aug 17, 2013)

Simply incredible.


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 17, 2013)

*Fantastic!! Love those letters... *


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks :0)


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 17, 2013)

Cracking photos so much to see!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 17, 2013)

Fantastic!
Great pics and a what a find,
Thanks!


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Quattre (Aug 19, 2013)

Fantastic! What a nice place, & so much personal stuff!


----------



## darbians (Aug 19, 2013)

That is flipping nice!!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

No way. Never seen one like this before. Just wow!


----------



## woodland pixie (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness this is awesome! Lots of books, music and a bit of creativity too, I think I would have liked Carl  great pics


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 6, 2013)

Thx alot :0)


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 6, 2013)

Wowsars don't know how I missed this gem, well explored and photographed!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 24, 2013)

Thx mate


----------



## MrDan (Nov 24, 2013)

Amazing place, looks like nothing from the outside but how wrong is that!


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 24, 2013)

Just amazing !!!


----------

